

Gitfaces: See the faces behind your favorite open source projects - raddude
http://michaeltaras.github.com/gitfaces/

======
stenson
Good to see who's building the javascript library I use all the time.
<http://michaeltaras.github.com/gitfaces/#/jquery/jquery>

